# Possible to transfer to SA University from US University?



## oldmanwinter (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if this is feesible- I'm an engineering student living in New York City, I've got about 2 years worth of credits under my belt, and I want to transfer to a school in another country where it's hot, it's cheap, and english is a primary language (and from what I've heard, not only does Cape Town fit this criteria but it's also a great college town). Does anyone here have any experience or know of anyone's experience with transfering to a Cape Town university from another country? If so, was it a hassle or was it relatively easy? Thanks


----------



## neuroloveaffair (Nov 16, 2009)

*tranferring ?*

im looking to do the same...did you ever end up applying?


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

what i know is capetown does student exchange programmes where you can spend one year studying there but i am not sure if they will allow you to complete your studies but its posible.Email david worth who deals with such programmes at capetown university:[email protected]

Good luck dude.


----------

